# Hiding Camper Windows?



## Kate2510 (Jun 8, 2020)

A friend of mine is having trouble with the windows in their camper spoiling the looks they want theirs to have (that is, the goal is for it to look windowless inside) - but I'm stumped by even large furniture not being quite tall enough! How can we reduce how much these windows stand out, if not hide them entirely?


----------

